# Mammy why don't I fit ????



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Rocky is the sweetest dog ever, but I'm afraid he isn't the brightest spark


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw thats so adorable! Gorgeous pup.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm well his grandad has taken to sleeping in the spitz crate


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hmm well his grandad has taken to sleeping in the spitz crate


Say no more


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a little darling...or should i say a big darling..He's gorgeous..*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

beautiful Pup, sort of thing Poppy would do, she tries to curl up on the window ledge which is 6 inches wide!!! they are daft as a brush but we love them for it!!! xxx


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww bless look at him, he's such a cutie :biggrin:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

so adorable


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bless him he looks so Sweet


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Awwwwww bless 

Looking forward to some funny moments when my 'little one' finally joins me :biggrin:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> Bless him he looks so Sweet


hmmm sweet but thick


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Rach said:


> Rocky is the sweetest dog ever, but I'm afraid he isn't the brightest spark


dogs do strange things dont they/ Misty curled up in the cats bed once and she got in it i was amazed.

Seeing this greyhound curled p so small as to fit in a cat bed.

He is beautiful

xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is beautiful, (and a little bit silly)
Zipper squashes into Lillys crate it makes me laugh
Why do dogs squash themselves into small places


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

That is just so gorgeous - more piccys please!!!

Sh xx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

he is a cutie...........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is his crazy grandad


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

hehe lovely picks rocky is so cute  & his gradad looks comfy 2 lo xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jilly40 said:


> hehe lovely picks rocky is so cute  & his gradad looks comfy 2 lo xx


that crate is only a small one meant for the likes of the spitz but he gets in there he loves it


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww hes a good boy


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish i could've a pet like that... my dogs are a little bit crazy...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

xpalaboyx said:


> I wish i could've a pet like that... my dogs are a little bit crazy...


Who's aren't??????????????????


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aaaaaw aren't they funny, great pics


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

xpalaboyx said:


> I wish i could've a pet like that... my dogs are a little bit crazy...


Don't be fooled by the calm dog in the pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine squeezes on my lap between me and the laptop and watches the mouse icon, then falls asleep.


----------

